# "Guide Bushings"



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

I've never used guide bushings,and need to know how to go about making a templete guide for a router plate opening! I recently bought a "Wood Pecker" router lift,problem is it it the "Bench Dog" size 8 1/4"x11 3/4". Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this link Wood Dog:

http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/InstalRoutBase.html

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood Dog

Some times brass guides and templates guides are called the same thing. 
The brass guide is the item that will go into the base plate and it will follow the template(s) or pattern.

The key to using the brass guides, is to have a base plate that will take on the brass guides some WoodPecker insert plates will have one in the set and some don't.
But you can order one or rework one you have.

http://www.woodpeck.com/liftshome.html
http://www.woodpeck.com/inserts.html

brass guides below
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
For the plunge router below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html

Many tips from Bob and Rick ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/index2.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wood Dog, the link I gave you shows you how to make a template that the router sits inside of the template and then you route around the interior. Another way to do it is to make a template that plate fits perfectly on the inside of the template. Just build it around the router plate. Then you double stick the template down to the router top and with this method you would use a pattern bit instead of a plain straight bit to route out the interior to the proper depth. Remove the waste by drilling holes and the corners and jig sawing out. I think using the tape is probably a good idea in either installation method and dont remove the template until you know you got it set and all fits perfect. 

Corey


----------

